# Has anyone stopped paying maintenance fees to Dikhololo?



## brianwy (Feb 28, 2020)

I would like to know if anyone has stopped paying the annual maintenance fees to Dikhololo in the last couple years.  I rarely have a chance to do RCI trades for my 3 weeks and would like to deed back the weeks to the resort.  Unfortunately, the new management does not want to take the weeks back.  Also, I had a very hard time last year trying to get them to deposit my weeks into RCI.  It took 5 or 6 weeks of hounding them after I paid to get it done.  

Also, does anyone know if they have the ability to report non payment of maintenance fes to a USA credit bureau?   From what I have read it looks like they would have a hard time doing this.

I would be willing to give these weeks away to anyone interested?

Thanks


----------



## skimble (Apr 1, 2020)

I stopped paying, and I was no longer a member/owner.  They're different.  Instead of being a deed owner, you're a share holder.  It's like you own stock.  If you don't pay the maintenance fee, they'll just absorb your stock.  I don't even think they go through any sort of foreclosure proceedings.


----------



## searay (Apr 14, 2021)

brianwy said:


> I would like to know if anyone has stopped paying the annual maintenance fees to Dikhololo in the last couple years.  I rarely have a chance to do RCI trades for my 3 weeks and would like to deed back the weeks to the resort.  Unfortunately, the new management does not want to take the weeks back.  Also, I had a very hard time last year trying to get them to deposit my weeks into RCI.  It took 5 or 6 weeks of hounding them after I paid to get it done.
> 
> Also, does anyone know if they have the ability to report non payment of maintenance fes to a USA credit bureau?   From what I have read it looks like they would have a hard time doing this.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your question and sorry I did not see it sooner. In fact we have 3 1bd units at Dikhololo as well. Bought them in 1999 and have gotten a lot of use out of them. But we can no longer travel and would like to simply stop paying the maintenance fees and let the resort have them back. We are paid up through this year.

I read the reply you received: "I stopped paying, and I was no longer a member/owner.  They're different.  Instead of being a deed owner, you're a share holder.  It's like you own stock.  If you don't pay the maintenance fee, they'll just absorb your stock.  I don't even think they go through any sort of foreclosure proceedings."

Just  wondering if you did stop paying your maintenance fees and if there were any issues?

Thanks much for any insights on this.

Ray


----------

